# Soo Bahk Do one step sparring



## Deaf Smith (Jun 26, 2008)

I understand Soo Bakh Do has a fixed number of one step sparring techniques allowed. Is there any book or video (viewable on the net, like Youtube) of these techniqes?

And does SBD have 'self defense', that is, defense from grabs and holds like Hapkido?

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## rick_tsdmdk (Jun 30, 2008)

The books by HC Hwang are widely available on ebay and other places.  There are tapes too, a little tougher to find.

There are 18 one steps, you learn 9 moves from the left and right side.

SBD has a limited number of self-defense moves as well.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick is correct, the Federation has 18 Standardized Illsoosik used for testing purposes.  Though this does not preclude students from experimenting and making their own.  They are simply the buliding blocks for defense.  Each of the illsoosik used in the federation are taken directly from hyung to better demonstrate techniques.  

There are hosinsul as well (self defense).  They are also standardized.  Up to Cho Dan, you must learn primarily wrist grips (opposite side, same side, two on one, two on two, two on two from behind, and side by side grab).  Past Cho dan, there are required knife defense, bong defense, and a whole slew of other self defense techniques, including sleeve grabs, lapel grabs, hair grabs, bear hugs, etc.  I personally don't agree with when different things are taught, but I must say that the depth with which the required grabs are taught gives students a very good understanding of the mechanics of these basic self defense techniques.  They are very similar to the stuff taught in Hapkido, but much more standardized and segmented.

As for videos, the best place is to get them from the federation, as they have the VHS, DVDs, and all of the books.  They're pretty careful about what gets out interms of youtube videos though.  Ebay is another good resource for this stuff, it does come up pretty frequently.


----------

